# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  महिलाओं का वर्कआउट प्लान वजन बढ़ाने के लिए

## Krishna

आमतौर पर महिलायें अपने बढ़ते वजन से परेशान होती हैं। लेकिन, कुछ महिलाएं ऐसी भी होती हैं, जिन्हें अपने कम वजन के कारण शर्मिंदिगी महसूस होती है। यूं तो महिलाओं में पुरुषों की अपेक्षा मसल्स बनाने वाले हार्मोन कम होते हैं। लेकिन वे कुछ खास व्यायाम और वर्कआउट प्रोग्राम की मदद से अपना वजन बढ़ा सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

महिलायें अक्*सर अपने वजन को लेकर परेशान रहती हैं। वजन कम करने के लिए वे कई तरह के व्*यायाम और आहार अपनाती हैं। लेकिन, तब किया जाए जब आपका वजन जरूरत से कम हो। कई बार ऐसी परिस्थिति भी शर्मिंदगी का कारण बन सकती है। तो, ऐसी महिलायें क्*या करें।

----------


## Krishna

महिलाएं कम वजन के कारण परेशान रहती है उन्हें पहले वर्कआउट के नियमों के बारे में जानना जरूरी है। सिर्फ व्यायाम या हर समय कुछ ना कुछ खाने से वजन नहीं बढ़ता है। इसके लिए आपको वजन बढ़ाने के वर्कआउट प्लान की पूरी जानकारी होनी चाहिए। कौन से व्यायाम से आपको कितना फायदा होगा इसकी जानकारी लेने के बाद ही वर्कआउट प्लान की शुरुआत करें।

----------


## Krishna

*वर्कआउट के नियम*महिलाओं को वजन बढ़ाने के लिए आपको सप्*ताह के सात दिन के हिसाब से नियम बनाना चाहिए। सप्*ताह के दो दिन, सोमवार और गुरुवार को अपनी ब्रेस्ट, कंधों और ट्राइसेप्स से जुड़े व्यायाम करें। इसके अलावा अपनी बैक, बाइसेप्स और पैरों के लिए किए जाने वाले व्यायामों को मंगलवार और शुक्रवार को करना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

वर्कआउट में की जाने वाली एक्सरसाइज को छोटे-छोटे मांसपेशियों के ग्रुप में बांट लें और हर मांसपेशी के ग्रुप को उचित समय दें। इस प्रकार आपकी व्*यायाम की मांसपेशियों को रिकवर होने में 72 घंटे का समय मिल जाएगा। हर व्यायाम के तीन से पांच सेट करना जरूरी है। हर सेट के बीच में 30 से 90 सेकेंड का अंतर रखना जरूरी है। यह अंतराल मसल्स बनाने के लिए फायदेमंद साबित होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बेंच प्रेस*सीने की सबसे पारंपरिक और प्रचलित कसरत यानी बेंच प्रेस सीने की मांसपेशियों को मजबूत करने में बहुत मददगार है। अगर आप कसरत में कोताही नहीं बरततीं, तो इस पर काम शुरू कर सकती हैं। बेंच प्रेस के लिए बेंच पर पीठ के बल लेटें और दोनों हाथों से बार्बेल को पकड़ें। 12 से 15 बार इसे उठाएं और नीचे लाएं। इससे सीने की मांसपेशियां मजबूत होंगी और सीना चौड़ा होगा।

----------


## Krishna

*डंबल चेस्ट प्रेस*अगर आप बार्बेल का इस्तेमाल नहीं करना चाहती हैं, तो डंबल्स की मदद से भी चेस्ट एक्सरसाइज कर सकते हैं। इसे करने के लिए बेंच पर पीठ के बल लेटें और बार्बेल की जगह दोनों हाथों में डंबल्स लें। ध्यान रखें कि इसके लिए डंबल्स अधिक न झुकाएं।

----------


## Krishna

*पुश अप्स*पुश अप्स के अनेक फायदों में से एक यह भी है कि यह चौड़े सीने के लिए ऐसी कसरत है, जिसे आप कहीं भी कर सकती हैं। पेट के बल फर्श पर लेट जाएं। दोनों हाथों के सहारे शरीर को ऊपर उठाएं और नीचे लाएं। इससे सीने की मसल्स बढ़ेंगी और बाजू मजबूत होंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*ट्राइसेप्स डिप्स*कोहनियों को सही शेप में लाने के लिए ट्राइसेप्स डिप्स अच्*छा विकल्*प है। इसमें दोनों हाथों को शरीर के पीछे की तरफ रखकर पैरों को कुर्सी के सामने थोड़ी दूरी पर रखते हुए कुर्सी के किनारे पर बैठें। पैरों को सीधे रखकर कुर्सी को घुमाएं ताकि आप शरीर को भुजाओं से नियंत्रित कर सकें और धीरे-धीरे कोहनी को 90 डिग्री कोण पर ले जाएं।

----------


## Krishna

*बाइसेप्स कर्ल*सीधे खड़ी होकर दोनों हाथों में डम्*बल लें, अब अपनी हथेलियों को ऊपर की तरफ रखते हुए धीरे-धीरे दोनों हाथों को कोहनी से ऐसे मोड़ें कि आपकी बाइसेप्स पूरी तरह फूल जाएं। इस एक्*सरसाइज को करते हुए कोहनियों को अपनी तरफ रखें। इस स्थिति में कुछ देर तक रहने के बाद पूर्व स्थिति में आ जाएं।

----------


## Krishna

ये वे व्*यायाम हैं, जिनकी मदद से आप अपना वजन बढ़ा सकती हैं। इन व्*यायामों से आपको सही अनुपात में वजन बढ़ाने में मदद मिलेगी।

----------

